# Committee vacancies



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We desperately need new committee members to help run the club 

We need people for the following committee roles:

Events Secretary
Membership Secretary
Club Designer

If you feel you can help in any of the above areas or want further information about the role, please email me on [email protected]. 

Come on... you know you want to help out


----------

